# American Get-Together in Ilocos Sur



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

My wife (raised in Ilocos Sur) and I will be gradually transitioning to living 6 months in the U.S. and six months in the Philippines. We will be living midway between Vigan and Laoag. We will be in the Philippines for a month or so either October 2019 or February 2020. Are there any American expats that get together for coffee etc in either Laoag or Vigan?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

gbb55434 said:


> My wife (raised in Ilocos Sur) and I will be gradually transitioning to living 6 months in the U.S. and six months in the Philippines. We will be living midway between Vigan and Laoag. We will be in the Philippines for a month or so either October 2019 or February 2020. Are there any American expats that get together for coffee etc in either Laoag or Vigan?


Welcome,mabuhay. Expats are mostly where u find them. In my area of subic bay we meet at the vfw. Most meet for beers and lunch though. Pm to you


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Why limit yourself to other Americans?

You can stay back home to do that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Why limit yourself to other Americans?
> 
> You can stay back home to do that.


I thought according to filipinos all foreigners are american.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Seems that way. At our semi-monthly get together here in Iloilo we are all regarded as Kano even though there are Aussie, German, US, UK, Canadian, Swiss, Dutch, and anything else hat shows up.

Fred


----------



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

Tiz said:


> Why limit yourself to other Americans?
> 
> You can stay back home to do that.


When I posted, I was a bit parochial. Your reply reminds me that my focus was limited. Thank you!


----------



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

fmartin_gila said:


> Seems that way. At our semi-monthly get together here in Iloilo we are all regarded as Kano even though there are Aussie, German, US, UK, Canadian, Swiss, Dutch, and anything else hat shows up.
> 
> Fred


Good point! Maybe I need to get off my hindquarters and get something organized around my wife's hometown when we go back.


----------



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

Gary D said:


> I thought according to filipinos all foreigners are american.




Probably because if we don't speak the local dialect or Tagalog, we end up using English.


----------

